

Ask HN: if you can learn only 1 programming language to make a living... - ktran03

To make a living over next 10yrs, what would it be and why did you choose it?
======
zerr
Obj-C/iOS SDK or Java/Android SDK, unfortunately...

At least, if you want to do non-web development.

~~~
ktran03
I'm actually an ios dev, and looking to branch out.

------
tttp
It doesn't matter, each of them would do, no matter how niche if you can
become really good at it.

...but if you can learn only 1 programming language, you won't.

------
itsbalamurali
C++,Python, PHP & Ruby as I <3 building Web Apps

------
wilsonfiifi
Python most def :-)

------
davidsmith8900
\- Can you create a poll for this? I will like to know people's choices.

~~~
ktran03
That would be ideal, but I don't have enough points to create a poll yet.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Java.

